# Sad day with Jersey Wooly Doe and kit



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 15, 2011)

Our Broken Black Doe  she had one kit and she cleaned it too much and  ripped the skin off it  she may have more     but its really sad to know that you don't have a kit to grow up


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

sorry about that ...


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 15, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> sorry about that ...


thanks


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 16, 2011)

so sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

Rabbitshower101 said:
			
		

> Our Broken Black Doe  she had one kit and she cleaned it too much and  ripped the skin off it  she may have more     but its really sad to know that you don't have a kit to grow up


So sorry.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss.  Did your doe have more?  Or was this just a single kit?

K


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear of your loss.  Did your doe have more?  Or was this just a single kit?
> 
> K


just that one kit but i have more on the way


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad to hear about the future kits.  

Hope all goes well.  Is this with the same Jersey Wooly Doe, or another of your does?  

K


----------

